# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Quà tặng Valentine cho “người ấy” theo cung Hoàng đạo

## nguyetnt

Có lẽ bạn đang phải điên đầu với những món quà quá cổ điển như hoa hồng và sô-cô-la với mong muốn duy nhất: "người ấy" sẽ nhớ mãi Valentine này. Sao không tìm hiểu nửa kia của bạn nằm trong cung hòang đạo nào và thích món quà gì theo những gợi ý sau đây của chúng tôi!

Cung Bảo Bình (20/1 – 18/2)

Người thuộc cung Bảo Bình có kiến thức rất rộng, đối với họ, tình bạn và tình yêu đều rất quan trọng, nếu tình cảm của hai người vẫn chưa tới mức quá sâu sắc, khi tặng quà cho họ, không cần quá thận trọng. Tự bày tỏ tình cảm một cách tự nhiên, một món quà mới mẻ, lạ mắt và hấp dẫn đều có thể mang lại hiệu quả lớn.

Nam: Một đĩa nhạc, một chiếc áo Tshirt thể thao với họa tiết đơn giản đáng yêu.
Nữ: một tháng vào mạng miễn phí kèm theo môt khóa học trên mạng hấp dẫn, một món đồ chơi đáng yêu cùng một cặp vé xem triển lãm nghệ thuật là những món quà đầy ý nghĩa.

 Cung Song Ngư (19/2 – 20/3)

Những người thuộc cung Song Ngư thường yêu nồng thắm, dịu dàng, luôn hết mình. Khi đã nhận lời yêu, Song Ngư luôn có ý nghĩ gắn bó với “một nửa” của mình đến trọn đời.

Song Ngư không coi trọng nhiều đến vật chất bằng tình cảm. Họ thích sự tế nhị, nhẹ nhàng, trân trọng tấm lòng của người tặng hơn giá trị món quà đó.

Do có năng khiếu về nghệ thuật nên món quà mà những người thuộc tuổi này thích được nhận thường có liên quan đến âm nhạc hoặc thơ ca. Vì thế hãy tặng người bạn yêu quý một loại nhạc cụ nào đó hoặc một CD mới. Thẻ đăng ký lớp học hát hoặc học nhạc cũng là những lựa chọn tốt. Nhật ký và sổ ghi chép sẽ là món quà giúp bạn lấy được nhiều cảm tình trong mắt “người ấy”.

- Quà tặng cho chàng: Một chiếc đồng hồ báo thức đa năng hay cuốn sách mang màu sắc tâm linh, CD mới... sẽ là những món quà đặc biệt làm rung động trái tim anh ấy.

- Quà tặng cho nàng: Một lọ dầu thơm hương hoa hồng hay một lọ nước hoa tinh chất có mùi thơm nhẹ hoặc một hộp nhạc đáng yêu cũng đủ mang lại niềm vui cho nàng.
Bạch Dương (21/3-19/4)

Người thuộc cung Bạch Dương rất nhiệt tình và thẳng thắn. Khi chọn quà cho Bạch Dương, hãy nhớ rằng bạn đang mua quà cho người thuộc mệnh Hoả với năng lượng dồi dào, hiếu động nhưng lại thiếu sự kiên nhẫn.

Họ thích những gì có tính “động” như du lịch khám phá hay những môn thể thao mạo hiểm (nhảy dù, leo núi, đua thuyền, lướt sóng) và thích màu đỏ. Những món quà như tour du lịch, dụng cụ thể thao, thẻ thành viên câu lạc bộ thể hình/thẩm mỹ, video game, phim hành động, truyện phiêu lưu, trinh thám đều hợp với tính cách của Bạch Dương.

Những dụng cụ hỗ trợ công việc như điện thoại di động, máy tính xách tay, USB cũng hấp dẫn đối tượng này. Nếu muốn tặng nước hoa, bạn nhớ chọn loại mang đậm cá tính. Màu hổ phách cho nữ với mùi long diên hương quyến rũ và màu vàng da cam cho nam giới với mùi đậm hơn.

- Quà tặng cho chàng: Một chiếc cặp da cho những chuyến công tác hay một chiếc bút máy kiểu dáng đặc biệt sẽ phù hợp với bạn trai cung Bạch Dương.

- Quà tặng cho nàng: Cô ấy sẽ rất vui khi nhận được một lọ nước hoa loại mới trên thị trường, một chiếc áo khoác hay một chiếc áo lông thiết kế với kiểu cách riêng.

Cung Kim Ngưu (20/4 – 20/5)

Người thuộc cung Kim Ngưu sống thực tế, họ thích những món đồ có tính ứng dụng cao. Những sản phẩm thủ công tinh xảo được làm từ những vật liệu tự nhiên như gốm sứ, mỹ nghệ, các vật dụng trang trí nhà… làm đẹp cho cả bản thân lẫn ngôi nhà của họ đều rất phù hợp.

Nam: Một chiếc máy tính bỏ túi giúp tính toán các con số, một chiếc ví da hay một đôi găng tay ấm áp cho mùa đông sẽ mang lại niềm vui cho anh ấy. Phim cổ điển, tiểu thuyết lãng mạn, tranh, sách nghệ thuật, bộ ghép hình sẽ mang tới niềm vui cho những người có ngày sinh thuộc cung này.

Nữ: Một đôi giầy lười hay giầy vải thể thao, một chiếc túi đa công dụng sẽ rất phù hợp với bạn gái cung Kim Ngưu. Những cuốn sách hướng dẫn nấu ăn, phương pháp trang trí nhà cửa, mẹo vặt gia đình, dụng cụ nấu ăn, dụng cụ làm vườn đều hợp với các nàng thuộc cung tuổi này.

Điều đặc biệt cần chú ý là dù tặng quà cho nàng hay chàng, bạn cũng nên dành thời gian gói quà cho thật bắt mắt. Và nếu muốn tặng nước hoa, bạn nhớ chọn loại có hương thơm tự nhiên, dịu ngọt.
Cung Song Sinh (21/5 – 21/6)

Với tư duy đầy sáng tạo và niềm yêu thích tự do, người thuộc cung Song Sinh luôn hứng thú với những thay đổi và sự mới mẻ trong cuộc sống.

Hầu hết Song Sinh rất yêu văn học, thích những tác phẩm đoạt giải thưởng lớn, sách thuộc thể loại tâm lý, nghệ thuật sống…

Về phim ảnh, họ thích những bộ phim cao bồi miền Tây, phim hành động phiêu lưu, giả tưởng, kinh điển. Những chuyến du lịch hay trò chơi mạo hiểm cũng hấp dẫn người có cung tuổi này.

Tính đa dụng là điều nên chú ý khi chọn quà cho người thuộc cung Song Sinh.
Máy ảnh kỹ thuật số, MP3 hay các sản phẩm công nghệ đời mới, những thứ kích thích khả năng tư duy và trí tưởng tượng sẽ được họ ưa chuộng. Đồ dùng văn phòng như sổ nhật ký, sổ ghi chép cũng là những món quà mà họ mong đợi.
- Quà tặng cho chàng: Hộp trò chơi vận dụng trí tuệ hoặc một sản phẩm điện tử mới có trên thị trường sẽ khiến chàng rất thích thú.

- Quà tặng cho nàng: Một hộp nước hoa nhiều loại (càng nhiều loại càng tốt) hoặc một hộp socola nhiều hương vị sẽ là món quà mang đến niềm vui cho nàng. Những bạn nữ thuộc cung này đặc biệt ưa thích đồ trang sức, hương thơm có mùi hoa cỏ thiên nhiên, nến thơm, hoa và những món quà mang tính lãng mạn.

 Cung Cự Giải (22/6 – 22/7)

Người có ngày sinh thuộc cung Cự Giải mang mệnh Thuỷ, thường thích sự ổn định và những gì thân thuộc, gần gũi. Là người sống gắn bó với gia đình, nhạy cảm, dễ thích nghi với hoàn cảnh, họ cũng là người có óc sáng tạo và trí tưởng tượng phong phú.

Những người nằm trong cung này rất yêu cái đẹp, thích những khung cảnh lãng mạn. Vì vậy, nếu món quà là kỳ nghỉ ở những miền quê yên tĩnh, thả bộ trong rừng hay dạo chơi bên hồ sẽ làm họ vô cùng thích thú.

Đặc điểm của người thuộc cung Cự Giải là thích những đồ trang sức, sản phẩm mang thương hiệu nổi tiếng, giá khá đắt tiền. Những cuốn phim tình cảm, kết thúc có hậu, phim có cảnh quay đẹp, hoành tráng rất hợp sở thích của họ.
Bạn cũng sẽ  tạo được nhiều ấn tượng tốt đẹp, sâu sắc nếu tặng họ những món quà gợi cảm giác về một mái ấm gia đình.

- Quà tặng cho chàng: Một túi đựng đĩa CD hoặc một chiếc gối tựa ấm áp là lựa chọn thông minh. Chúng vừa có tác dụng trang trí cho căn phòng của anh ấy, vừa giúp chàng nhớ đến bạn mỗi khi thấy những đồ vật đó.

- Quà tặng cho nàng: Hãy chọn quà mang tính truyền thống, tình cảm như album, khung ảnh, tiểu thuyết lãng mạn, sản phẩm nội trợ, dụng cụ nhà bếp... Bạn cần tính tới bản chất nội trợ và làm mẹ của người này. Một bộ chăn gối hay hai chiếc gối ôm mềm hình trái tim, một đôi búp bê trang trí xinh xắn sẽ là những món quà thật tuyệt vời đối với nàng.

 Cung Sư Tử (23/7 – 22/8)

Người sinh cung Sư Tử thuộc mệnh Hỏa nên tính hay sốt ruột, cả thèm chóng chán. Vì vậy, món quà tặng họ không cần bền nhưng phải dễ sử dụng. Với cá tính thẳng thắn và có chút kiêu ngạo, những món quà lớn và rực rỡ có thể nâng cao được sự tự tin của họ sẽ giúp bạn “ghi điểm” trong mắt đối phương.

Quần áo mới, sản phẩm làm tóc, trang điểm giúp tăng thêm phần cá tính của họ là những món quà đưa bạn đến trái tim của Sư Tử bằng con đường ngắn nhất.
Trang sức là quà tặng ưa thích đối với những người thuộc cung tuổi này. Kế đến là nước hoa có thương hiệu với kiểu dáng lọ hiện đại. Những cuốn sách, bộ phim mang tính sử thi, thần thoại hay chuyến đi chơi xa, bữa tối lãng mạn chắc chắn cũng khiến trái tim Sư Tử rung động.

Bạn nên nhớ màu vàng và những đồ có màu ánh kim là thứ yêu thích của những người có ngày sinh nằm trong cung này.

- Quà tặng cho nam: Nếu ví “rủng rỉnh” thì một chiếc áo sơ mi hàng hiệu hoặc một chiếc vest da được gói thật đẹp sẽ giúp bạn tóm gọn trái tim anh ấy.

- Quà tặng cho nữ: Một chiếc túi da rực rỡ và hợp thời trang, một chùm bóng bay nhiều màu sắc rực rỡ cùng bó hoa hình trái tim lộng lẫy là món quà mà nàng luôn mong đợi.

 Cung Xử Nữ (23/8 – 22/9)

Hầu hết những người có ngày sinh thuộc cung Xử Nữ đều thích gần gũi với thiên nhiên, đặc biệt là không khí yên bình ở vùng thôn quê. Họ cũng thích những cuốn sách cung cấp các thông tin về lịch sử, địa lý, du lịch, mẹo vặt, đặc biệt là cuốn Bách khoa toàn thư. Những bộ phim hài hay phim phiêu lưu, khám phá những miền đất lạ cũng là món quà thích hợp với Xử Nữ.

Đồ trang trí truyền thống, thủ công, đồ gỗ cổ hay những kiểu thiết kế lạ mắt được người thuộc cung tuổi này ưa chuộng. Nếu chọn nước hoa, loại có mùi hương tự nhiên, thoang thoảng rất hợp với họ.

- Quà tặng cho nam: Một cuốn sách liên quan tới lĩnh vực mà anh ấy đang nghiên cứu cùng tấm bưu thiếp với những lời lẽ yêu thương sẽ làm cho anh ấy rất cảm động.

- Quà tặng cho nữ: Một hộp nhạc cổ điển đi kèm bó hoa hồng sẽ giúp bạn tìm được con đường chinh phục trái tim nàng.

Trước khi tặng quà cho người thuộc cung Xử Nữ, bạn cần lưu ý rằng họ là người coi trọng tình cảm chân thành hơn vật chất. Nếu chưa hiểu rõ về “người ấy”, bạn không nên tặng những món quà liên quan đến sở thích cá nhân của họ vì rất có thể ý tốt của bạn sẽ bị hiểu lầm.

 Cung Thiên Bình (23/9 – 22/10)

Đa số người thuộc cung Thiên Bình đều rất thông minh, sống chuẩn mực chính vì vậy mà việc lựa chọn món quà khiến họ hài lòng thật không đơn giản. Vì vậy để chiếm được cảm tình của “người ấy”, bạn nên chọn món quà đặc biệt và có giá trị về mặt tinh thần.

Thiên Bình thường ưa thích các hoạt động thể thao, những chuyến du lịch kết hợp dưỡng sức, làm đẹp. Vì vậy, thẻ chăm sóc sắc đẹp, dụng cụ thể thao, chuyến dã ngoại với bạn bè là món quà thích hợp dành cho Thiên Bình.

Họ cũng thích những đồ trang sức, quần áo hàng hiệu và những món quà độc đáo được gói bọc đẹp mắt. Phần lớn người thuộc cung Thiên Bình đều thích màu hồng; do đó, bạn nên chọn quà hoặc giấy gói màu hồng.

Các tác phẩm nghệ thuật hay những bộ phim ca nhạc, tâm lý, lãng mạn cũng là sở thích đặc biệt của Thiên Bình.

Những gợi ý sau sẽ phần nào giúp ích cho bạn trong việc thể hiện tình yêu thương tới người ấy:

- Quà tặng cho bạn trai: Anh ấy sẽ rất thích khi được tặng một cuốn tiểu thuyết hay một cuốn sách về những danh nhân.

- Quà tặng cho bạn gái: Một chiếc lắc tay nhỏ hay một đĩa nhạc với những bài hát lãng mạn là những món quà dễ làm rung động trái tim nàng nhất.

Cung Bò Cạp (23/10 – 21/11)

Những người thuộc cung Bọ Cạp (24/10- 22/11) thường thông minh, có hiểu biết sâu rộng và say mê khoa học. Vì vậy, khi chọn quà cho họ, bạn hãy chú ý tới những món đồ mang tính trí tuệ. Chương trình máy tính, game chiến thuật, các cuốn sách về chiến lược kinh doanh của các tác giả nổi tiếng… sẽ hấp dẫn với người thuộc cung tuổi này.

Nếu muốn tặng nước hoa cho “người ấy”, nên chọn loại có mùi hương mạnh.
Khi tặng quà cho người nằm trong cung tuổi này, bạn nên tuân theo nguyên tắc “quý hồ tinh bất quý hồ đa”. Một đôi giầy thật nam tính hoặc chiếc áo sơ mi hàng hiệu sẽ tạo cho anh ấy cảm giác luôn có bạn bên cạnh.

Nếu bạn chưa biết tặng gì cho nàng thì một chiếc vòng tay, một chiếc áo sơ mi bằng lụa mềm mại, hoặc một lọ nước hoa với mùi hương thật ngọt ngào là những gợi ý thú vị.

Óc tưởng tượng phong phú, bản chất dũng cảm và cũng rất nhạy cảm là đặc trưng của những người có ngày sinh thuộc cung Bọ Cạp. Do đó, những môn thể thao như: nhảy dù, lặn biển, đua ô tô… cũng rất được họ ưa chuộng. Cặp vé để bạn cùng một nửa của mình tham gia những hoạt động đó trong ngày Valentine sẽ là sợi dây vô hình gắn kết tình cảm của 2 người thêm sâu đậm.

 Cung Nhân Mã (22/11 – 21/12)

Tính cách cởi mở, ham hiểu biết và ưa hoạt động; thích du lịch khám phá, tìm hiểu các nền văn hóa mới, gặp gỡ mọi người là niềm say mê của những người thuộc cung Nhân Mã (23/11-21/12).

Bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa, hãy lựa chọn món quà tặng là thẻ hội viên câu lạc bộ hay một chuyến dã ngoại tới những phiên chợ mang đậm bản sắc dân tộc… Ngoài ra, những món quà giúp khơi dậy sự sáng tạo của họ như: đồ nghệ thuật, CD nhạc thịnh hành… cũng sẽ khiến họ thích thú.

Có rất nhiều gợi ý giúp bạn chọn được món quà để gửi gắm tình cảm chân thành tới “người ấy”:

- Quà tặng cho chàng: Với người hay tò mò, ưa khám phá, tâm hồn cởi mở như anh ấy thì một cuốn sách về du lịch hoặc một đĩa CD tìm hiểu về tự nhiên sẽ rất phù hợp. Sách về thiên nhiên, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán hay những bộ phim tài liệu, phim có khung cảnh đẹp sẽ giúp bạn giành được nhiều tình cảm của anh ấy.

- Quà tặng cho nàng: Cô ấy sẽ rất hạnh phúc khi nhận được món quà bày tỏ tình cảm của bạn vào ngày Valentine là một sợi dây chuyền hoặc chiếc nhẫn khắc tên nàng cùng với một bó hoa tươi.

Đồ lưu niệm từ những vùng đất mới, áo phong cách Hawaii, bộ veste chất liệu sang trọng hoặc lọ nước hoa hương thảo mộc… cũng là những món quà giúp bạn tìm được con đường bí mật dẫn vào trái tim nàng.


Cung Ma Kết (22/12 – 19/1)

Người thuộc cung Ma Kết cương trực, thẳng thắn và không dễ tha thứ cho sự dối lừa. Hầu hết những người thuộc cung Ma Kết đều yêu thích lao động. Do đó, những món quà mang tính trợ giúp cho công việc của họ như bút, máy tính, đồng hồ, vali, bách khoa toàn thư, tài liệu học tập, sách hướng dẫn bí quyết... sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất.

Không nên tặng người Ma Kết những đồ xa xỉ, mỹ phẩm đắt tiền vì họ có lối sống khá tiết kiệm. Trang phục tiện dụng, dụng cụ gia đình và các vật dụng hữu ích khác là những món quà dễ khiến họ hài lòng.

- Quà tặng dành cho bạn trai: Thông minh, tỉ mỉ, có phương pháp, đầu óc tổ chức, có thiên hướng làm chính khách, nhà khoa học, nhà nghiên cứu là những tố chất đáng quý của các chàng trai này. Vì vậy, một cuốn sách tổng hợp hay chiếc cà vạt màu sắc trang nhã là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất giúp bạn dễ dàng khám phá trái tim anh ấy.

- Quà tặng dành cho bạn gái: Một lọ nước hoa tinh khiết với hương thơm nhẹ, một cặp kính râm kiểu cổ điển là món quà sẽ làm rung động tâm hồn bạn gái cung Ma Kết.
 Huyền Anh 
 Tham khảo thêm những dịch vụ cho Valentine tại *đi chơi Valentine* - *di choi Valentine*

----------

